# Tappan Water Temp?



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone know the current water temperature at Tappan? Also are there any websites that post the current water temperatures (surface temps) for Ohio inland lakes?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I was there yesterday and it was 79. It will most likely cool down a little with the lows in the 50's

promag


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

fished in today from 8 to 11:30 and the temp was 78.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

There is a website that has that type of info. It's called fishingnotes.com, but I looked at it today because I'm going down to tappan and it said the est. water temp was 41 degrees. Anyone would know that's not even close so I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I appreciate the info. I wanted to see how quickly it dropped with these cooler nights. I thought maybe there was a website that would post daily temps like the one mentioned. Obviously, they have not updated their information but a site like that would be great. If possible, if everyone would continue to post the temps it would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

75 at 9 am today


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks, Shorthair.


----------



## Crappie8208 (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone's luck changed since the change in temperature?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

It might by the weekend. Lows are looking good. I'm in the hunt for the eyes. Best of luck

promag


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

80.4 this evening


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

80.4 .....wow..... I thought it wouldn't get that high given the evening temps.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

78 at 8 am today


----------



## Crappie8208 (Aug 13, 2013)

73-74 tonight. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Keep em' coming guys! Seems like the lake is cooling but slowly. I thought the drop would be quicker given the 45 degree nights.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

75 tuesday evening


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

On a side note, does anyone know when they plan to begin the draw down of the lake?


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

probably wont cool much until we get some cold rains. fished it last mon. and it was at 78 degrees in most bays. caught some nice bass too.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

can i ask how you caught the bass and what on? thanks


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I was fishing Portage Lakes yesterday and the water temp by mid-afternoon was only 70 . . . not long ago it was in the upper 70's. The temp in Tappan appears to be holding about 5 to 6 degrees higher and seems to have been at that temperature range for quite some time according to the reports given in this thread.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

flipping jigs in the bays. was gonna fish the open there this sunday at 7 but cant make it. craw colors had three over 19 and one over 20 inches. my small fish was 16 inches. all the fish were FAT too. caught all of them in less then an hour. didnt have a bite on anything else. no tube,crank, spinnerbait, or drop shot bite.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------

